# Meu Mac não Captura tela OBS



## Cesar vFontes (Aug 9, 2020)

boa noite
Tenho um MAC, baixei o OBS Studio, na hora de capturar a Janela não aparece o arquivo.
somente essas opções.
Quero abrir um arquivo do Word direto do navegador, ao clicar na janela, como únicas que aparecem são essas:
Doca
OBS - item 0
OBS Studio - Mac
Window Server - Barra de menu Backstop
Servidor Windows - Barra de Menus

Segue Anexo


----------



## uildson (Oct 6, 2020)

Tô com o mesmo problema


----------



## joelmorais (Feb 3, 2021)

Bom dia, 
aqui está a solução: *Controle o acesso à gravação de tela no Mac*






						Controle o acesso à gravação de tela no Mac
					

No Mac, controle quais apps e sites podem acessar e gravar o conteúdo da tela.



					support.apple.com
				




Abraço


----------



## André Bione (Feb 27, 2021)

Cara muito obrigado, tua dica muito simples e prática... havia perdido muito temo procurando essa resposta e ninguém entregou, Valeu!


----------



## GILSON ALVES VERAS (Aug 30, 2021)

Rapazz .... estou com o mesmo problema (não aparece a janela do word disponível para acessar pelo OBS).
Fiz o procedimento descrito acima, porém, pra mim não funcionou. Continuo com o mesmo problema:
Não aparece a janela do word nas opções de acesso no OBS. 
Fiz todo o procedimento acima, mas não adiantou.
Eu uso o macBook Air!
Alguém pode me ajudar, por favor ?? !!


----------



## Icaro Carmona (Nov 17, 2021)

GILSON ALVES VERAS said:


> Rapazz .... estou com o mesmo problema (não aparece a janela do word disponível para acessar pelo OBS).
> Fiz o procedimento descrito acima, porém, pra mim não funcionou. Continuo com o mesmo problema:
> Não aparece a janela do word nas opções de acesso no OBS.
> Fiz todo o procedimento acima, mas não adiantou.
> ...



Esse problema acontece quando você esta com o Obs maximizado em outra "área de trabalho", se você fizer o passo de liberação de privacidade e deixa a tela do Obs sem estar maximizado vai funcionar.


----------



## buydailypost (Nov 19, 2021)

This problem is found in many products. You can contact Apple authorized service center.


----------

